
Ask HN: What is the most disappointing technical skill you possess? - endswapper
I&#x27;m hoping to get responses from a programmer&#x27;s perspective.<p>The emphasis here is on practical usage&#x2F;benefit (productivity, efficiency, simplicity, etc.).<p>By disappointing, I mean what has shown you the least returns, even though it has tremendous emphasis in a curriculum or hiring.<p>It could be a language or a tool, just something technical that you thought was really important, but you find that you don&#x27;t use much, or not at all.
======
anotheryou
I learned flash/action script once.

It was the first programming I ever did and not the best thing to start with
(strange mix of js-like syntax and whatever macromedia came up with before),
but a rather gentle transition from graphics in to programming and UX.

